# Wed Trip



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, I almost didn't go worrying about debris but it was cool outside and slick so I could see debris better today then any other day so we loaded up! Heading out to the pass to find bait, horrible water very dirty, we tried a few buoys and nothing, saw some birds diving in the pass but was micro baits. Then we headed to the Mass, BINGO tons of bait, we got Ly's, sigs and spanish sardines (I love the new live well 26 Gal). We loaded up about 40 mixed baits and headed out to some public spots. I saw more turtles then debris, the water cleaned up and turned green about the time we hit the oops-barge and the water temp was 78F. We were in search for some AJ's and Grouper if the hurricane pushed them in, we stayed in State waters the whole time (80'+ deep), still checking out the boat. We got some good sized Red Snappers and a lot of small AJ's anywhere from 28 to 31 ish. I believe I got a keeper but the tax man got me. I will say the AJ's favorite bait of the day was the 8" to 9" spanish sardines. All in all it was a great day and a smooth ride in the new rig, we couldn't be happier!!!

*Water Clarity* = muddy Inshore, clear past the Oops Barge reef.
*Bait *= Live Ly's, Cigar Minnows, Spanish Sardines
*Water Depth* = 80' to 95'
*Offshore current* = low
*Area* = State Waters
*Water Temp* = 78F
*Moon* = Full


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Love the Baitwell. My new sled has a 32 gallon. It’s a game changer. 
wish I had a light in it though.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

You can put on in there, not to bad.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Stupid shark !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Great pictures Dude. Looks like your enjoying the new ride.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thx, Joey can't wait till you get your new ride. We are catching up to Russ.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Lol ! Shoot.....I'm going to have to catch up to ya'll !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sweet!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Dang it man, sharks are endangered, how can they be eating all our fish? Looks like a beautiful day.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that's some good-size bait, dude. a few more miles out and them big aj's whould have tore em up.
jack


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

jack2 said:


> that's some good-size bait, dude. a few more miles out and them big aj's whould have tore em up.
> jack


I agree, as soon as I get some more hours on the boat I will venture out further.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Boat-Dude said:


> I agree, as soon as I get some more hours on the boat I will venture out further.


gimme a shout and we'll go getum.
jack


----------



## jackfish28 (Mar 13, 2015)

Boat-Dude said:


> Well, I almost didn't go worrying about debris but it was cool outside and slick so I could see debris better today then any other day so we loaded up! Heading out to the pass to find bait, horrible water very dirty, we tried a few buoys and nothing, saw some birds diving in the pass but was micro baits. Then we headed to the Mass, BINGO tons of bait, we got Ly's, sigs and spanish sardines (I love the new live well 26 Gal). We loaded up about 40 mixed baits and headed out to some public spots. I saw more turtles then debris, the water cleaned up and turned green about the time we hit the oops-barge and the water temp was 78F. We were in search for some AJ's and Grouper if the hurricane pushed them in, we stayed in State waters the whole time (80'+ deep), still checking out the boat. We got some good sized Red Snappers and a lot of small AJ's anywhere from 28 to 31 ish. I believe I got a keeper but the tax man got me. I will say the AJ's favorite bait of the day was the 8" to 9" spanish sardines. All in all it was a great day and a smooth ride in the new rig, we couldn't be happier!!!
> 
> View attachment 1072322
> 
> ...


and I see you found my friends the sharks. They have been on almost every spot I fished over 100 feet this year. Big sharks over10 feet, one time pair of Tigers in 13-15 foot range


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah they do suck.


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

Thanks for the update....hope to get down for the extended Fall weekends.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Beautiful pictures, congrats on breaking in the new sled! I hope to get out soon, if work would just coordinate with hurricanes and cold fronts.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks dude, the new sled is beyond expectations. Like you said if weather will cooperate.


----------

